# DIY Power gravel vaccum



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

I have been tossing an idea around and want anybody's imput. I am wanting to build a unit similar to the unit on the maintenance equipment cart. (see jehmco link below)I talked to JEHMCO and they said they would email me pictures. They also said they had the basic material to build one. I have not received any emails from them. 
http://www.jehmco.com/html/maintenance_equipment.html 
It would be a closed recirculating system that has changable filter material (or Cartridges). Jehmco sells large filters so I assume this is what is used. I think I would want a staged filter system. The same principal as a trickle filter. 
I want to be able to gravel vac a tank and go the the next one without changing the water. I still would do water changes. The pump would be a suction pool pump and would need to be primed. I would like for it to stay primed when moving from tank to tank. I don't mind shutting the pump off. I would prefer to turn off a ball cock on the hoses when moving to tank to tank. 
There is at least one commercial unit out there. 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=18193 
http://www.ancientmarinerinc.com/commer ... oorder.htm 
I have the pump already. 
I like the idea the trickle filter uses, easy to replace filter medium. 
A hot mag does a wonderful job, but has to be cleaned continually and the microm filter would clog too quickly. 
I have not started on this except in my head, so any comments are welcomed. 
I have seen one that looks like the one on the maintainance cart on the JEHMCO site. 
It is at a fish store across town. I guess a trip across town with a camera and a note pad is in order. 
Walter


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Basically you can do exactly what you want to do with a canister filter--all components are already in place. You'd have a few air bubbles from moving from tank to tank but it would be a relatively clean self-contained unit.

If you already use canisters on your tanks this modification will do the same thing

http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/hcccBB/viewtopic.php?t=4508


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

my magnum 350 comes with a vacuum attachment.works just fine.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

That's a cool idea. Reminds me of something I saw on here earlier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC6BhvjU ... re=related

That gravel cleaner looks like a modified version of this filter...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 98&start=0

I had planned on setting it up and trying it myself, but I just haven't gotten around to it.

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## indepfunnyfarm (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the links. Some of those ideas are pretty good. 
Here is something I found to add to the ideas.
http://www.wynia.org/wordpress/aquarium ... l-cleaner/
Walter


----------

